# Durable baked goods for our soldiers



## nutmeg1957 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi, I'm looking for recipes that would travel well overseas. :look: Our friends' son was recently deployed to Afghanistan and deserves a CARE package. Could anyone help? 
I have found many tips on shipping/packing but need recipes. 
Thanks so much and God bless!
Sincerely, Nutmeg1957


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

cookies, biscotti, brownies, home made granola, granola bars, you want to keep to dry goodies for long shipping so mold does not develope and things do not melt:bounce: .


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Just a question: would a FoodSaver help? Things would'nt shift around....


----------



## nutmeg1957 (Apr 21, 2007)

Although a Food Saver might help, I don't have one and am at the life stage that I'm paring down rather than gearing up. From what I've read the keys to success are wrapping items separately; packing tightly in an airtight tin (those coffee cans I've been saving are coming in handy), using crumpled wax paper to fill in any spaces (no room to shift); avoiding powdered sugar coatings; packing well-cushioned in a sturdy box. I plan to use our hometown newspaper to pack the box. I've shipped gifts overseas before, but not food, and my friends joke that even an escape artist would find opening my boxes a challenge. I am OCD when it comes to reinforcing boxes and such. In short, what I really need is recipes, but I really appreciate your suggestion. Thanks for replying to my post! Meg


----------



## nutmeg1957 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey, are you any relation to ALTON? Wouldn't that be great, I'd be first in line for going to his house for dinner. Anyway, thanks for your suggestions. I'll look for biscotti recipes (he wasn't a coffee drinker before but the Army may have changed that). Any suggestions on the homemade granola? Previous attempts failed miserably and sadly sat ignored on my shelf until the trash can welcomed them. Thanks! Meg:crazy:


----------



## fliggie (Feb 19, 2007)

We've had a lot of success with unfrosted drop cookies that are not overly moist. Brownies have tended to show up in crumbs, but a solid oatmeal or chocolate chip or some variations of such usually show up in good shape, provided they are well-packed.


----------



## nutmeg1957 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Fliggie, 

Thanks for the suggestion. :lips: I sent a box off last Saturday containing (among other things) PB cookies baked in muffin tins, surrounding Reese's cups (a special request); and Macadamia nut White chocolate chip lime coolers. I sent the box priority, it's supposed to get there within 2 weeks. I'm hoping everything arrives in good shape.

Thanks, Meg


----------



## donnasaur (Oct 25, 2010)

I baked these for my nephew, who just left for college, and he said they arrived in perfect condition:

1 cup peanut butter (I used all-natural but have also used Jif-type)

1 cup sugar

1 egg

1 tsp. vanilla

Mix, roll into balls, criss-cross with a fork like PB cookies must be, and bake at 375 for 10-12 minutes.


----------

